# Ugly puppy?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have done childcare for a lot of years and have cared for many many infants in this time. I got a new baby boy on Monday! He is so precious and such a good baby. Now... I have had babies that almost take your breath away because they are so beautiful! I've also had babies that are cute because they have that comical factor like the old man hairdo, curly red out of control hair, super chubby and so on. I've also had babies that are like the ugly duckling... Start out not so cute and the older they get the prettier they become. 

But.............

I HAVE NEVER. SEEN. An. UGLY. PUPPY!!!!!

I know that Maltese are the cutest puppies ever! 

(sorry Violet and. Hardy)


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Awww, congrats! Pictures!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Photos


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

These aren't my babies they are in my childcare ! Clients children! Of course I thought that my kids and grand kids were beautiful!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

ROFL Pics on a public forum probably wouldn't be appreciated


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, must have been the morning fog..  I thought you meant a furry baby. Well, congrats on a new baby in the daycare. I miss having a baby around. I'm getting my fix of nurturing with a new furry baby, though. He keeps me busy! :biggrin:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never seen an ugly puppy either! And you know what? I hate that contest they do every year, "World's Ugliest Dog". That always makes me sad...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Me too! There is something about a dog's eyes that make them beautiful and can melt your heart!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree there is NO UGLY PUPPY!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, there are no ugly puppies. But I have seen full grown dogs that I thought were pretty weird looking....:blush:....but not many. - and I'm sure their personalities were wonderful.:wub: 

Hey, it's hard when you tell the truth!!! :w00t: I guess it's all personal opinion.

Edit to say: I am NOT speaking of maltese!!!!!!!!!


----------

